# Wholemeal pasta to Wholemeal Pitta Bread



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I am thinking of changing 2 of my meals a day that have wholemeal pasta in them to whomeal pitta breads, I know the nutritional content of each but what i would like to know is people opinions on whether this will make a large impact on gaining fat. I want to change just because im getting very bored of my diet and it needs spicing up a bit.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> I am thinking of changing 2 of my meals a day that have wholemeal pasta in them to whomeal pitta breads, I know the nutritional content of each but what i would like to know is people opinions on whether this will make a large impact on gaining fat. I want to change just because im getting very bored of my diet and it needs spicing up a bit.


I'm in the same boat.

240g of chicken and 70g of cous cous is becoming a struggle after 8months or so!

Thinking of changing the cous cous to wholemeal bread or pasta. No sure if it is a bad move though.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Swap for Rice its better


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

pasta is worse than bread more processing involved and adding egg yolk while making it. so make up your mind .. if your eating carb stick with rice or lentils things like that.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

ah that clears a bit up i was under the impression wholemeal pasta contained little egg so was easy to break down, i was thinking rice but i dont really like brown rice cold


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

to be honest i used to eat brown rice. it's not the best but you will get used to it. also takes longer to cook . but after speaking to couple of pro .. i see them eatig white basmati rice all the time. they said there is no difference maybe a lil less fiber other in term of GI the basmati white rice is stil in mid range GI . as you be eating it with some sort of meat and bit of fat and veg. the GI of that meal will be much lowerr so shouldn't worry you about insuling and blood sugar level affecting.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

well I changed one of my meals to wholemeal pita...I stuff my tuna in it and a bit of light mayo to make it palatable......I did it for the same reason you are thinking because I got sick of rice with every meal


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah whole pitta is alright. if your really fussed make your own bread . get brown flour you can get fiber supplement or some grinded oat mix it for extra fiber than make it .. nice and easy def much cleaner lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

sizar said:


> to be honest i used to eat brown rice. it's not the best but you will get used to it. also takes longer to cook . but after speaking to couple of pro .. i see them eatig white basmati rice all the time. they said there is no difference maybe a lil less fiber other in term of GI the basmati white rice is stil in mid range GI . as you be eating it with some sort of meat and bit of fat and veg. the GI of that meal will be much lowerr so shouldn't worry you about insuling and blood sugar level affecting.


Yup I use Basmati all the time, as said not much in it.

As for all this bread tasting better crap, LOTS of things taste better, but rice is the best thing for you. Its not supposed to be nice its suppose to be fuel, get it down ya!!

I always maintain that bodybuilding is not hard, its boring and repetitive if you can beat the boredom you will see results


----------

